# Wee Foal Results



## ZuZuPetals (Sep 13, 2021)

Hi, 
My mares should have been 127 days in foal today but I got two negative wee foals. They were shipped from Australia to California, it took 11 days with no refrigeration and temperates ranging from 85-100 F. Wondering if this also could have affected test as it says refrigeration required, or did I test to early. Thank you for any info


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Sep 13, 2021)

Definitely did not test too early. Not sure if the temp would have affected them. I never refrigerated mine. It might be worth a call to the supplier. They may be able to tell you, and who knows, they may replace them or refund them.


----------



## ZuZuPetals (Sep 13, 2021)

elizabeth.conder said:


> Definitely did not test too early. Not sure if the temp would have affected them. I never refrigerated mine. It might be worth a call to the supplier. They may be able to tell you, and who knows, they may replace them or refund them.


Where do you get yours and what temp do you store them at? Thank you


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Sep 13, 2021)

I ordered mine when they were still selling them in the states. Spent a couple days in the mail and then they just stayed room temp or a little warmer till I used them.


----------



## ZuZuPetals (Sep 13, 2021)

elizabeth.conder said:


> I ordered mine when they were still selling them in the states. Spent a couple days in the mail and then they just stayed room temp or a little warmer till I used them.


Got it I see. Well I can tell you when fed ex handed me the package it was burning hot like it had been sitting in the sun. Don’t know what to think hope the one mare who did test positive through blood earlier on didn’t lose the baby  the other was not a 100% sure thing


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Sep 13, 2021)

Wish I could give you a better answer!


----------



## ZuZuPetals (Sep 14, 2021)

elizabeth.conder said:


> Wish I could give you a better answer!


OMG!!! I just went back on my calendar and realized the last breeding day was May 19th NOT May 9th so they would only be 117 days!!! Is that too soon could it have created the negative result ?! Oh gosh I didn’t even realize I’ve been thinking May 9th this entire time


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Sep 14, 2021)

My friend did a lot of testing with them and found them to be accurate @100+ days


----------



## ZuZuPetals (Sep 16, 2021)

elizabeth.conder said:


> My friend did a lot of testing with them and found them to be accurate @100+ days


Ok so I did a p-test on both mares today here’s a pic and yes I understand what you’re saying but in my gut I feel the test was off as in overheated and stale but who knows at this point any thoughts on the P-Test equine?


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Sep 16, 2021)

The wee foal may very well have been off with those high temps! Did you have any success getting in contact with the supplier to see if they would refund you?

Those tests are really hit or miss. Now some people have had good success with them. But I have a friend who tested her stallion…he was apparently in foal. She also used two tests on the same sample and got a positive and a negative on the same mare. So they could be right but they could be wrong


----------



## Capriole (Sep 17, 2021)

tested her stallion…he was apparently in foal.


----------

